# Ok so I just got 2 20 wk old red sex link pullets. When should I start expecting the



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

I just got these rsl pullets. They r supposed to be 29 wks old how long before I start getting eggs?



__ https://www.facebook.com/liz.ankrom1/posts/848135755200190



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine started laying around 18 weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenjoe said:


> I just got these rsl pullets. They r supposed to be 29 wks old how long before I start getting eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hint is the words you used, just got. Moving them can cause a delay in egg laying. Whenever they feel at home egg production should resume. When? That would be anyone's guess.


----------



## Chickenmama87 (May 18, 2014)

Looks like your question has been answered but had to add, Once they do start, boy do these girls lay well! I've always stuck to other breeds due to their 'prettiness' but most recently got four red sexlinks girls. Have never had any hens lay better


----------



## chickenjoe (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok thanks a lot for the input. I guess it's just a wiring game. They've been with me for almost a week so I hope the first eggs are right around the corner



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

